# 9Ct Gold Ussr Sekonda



## Falcon1991 (Sep 2, 2013)

I mentioned the Poljot Sekonda to my mum. She said that she remembered giving her dad a Sekonda watch in the eartly 80s. She worked in a jewelers at the time, and a customer bought the watch in for repair. When the estimate for repair was too high, the customer said that he didn't want it back. My mum asker her boss if she could have the watch, he agreed, she got it reapired and gave it to her dad as a present.

Here are some photos of the watch. I couldn't see any factory markings on it.

The markings on the movement itself are: JEWELS 18, 2209 and 22976.

On the insaide of the snap-on back, the markings are:

"G" and "W" inside the two opposite segments of a "crash-test dummy" type symbol. I am not aure how to properly describe this. There is also the number "19233/67", the gold hallmarks and some other numbers which are too small to read with even a magnifying glass.

The letters "USSR" can be seen underneath the 6 O'Clock position on the face.

Here are a couple of photos (sorry for the poor quality). Can anyone tell who made this watch? How old is it? Is it valuable?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Falcon1991 (Sep 2, 2013)

Noone knows anything about this?

We're not planning on selling it, my granddad was just interested if it was worth anything and if anyone can provide any more info.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

one of my friends has one of these, the gold cases are a little thin but have a reinforcing base metal ring in the back so the watches can be regularly used, they were normally assayed in London. The date letter on the hallmark will give you an indication of the production date, Valuewise its probs worth scrap plus a tenner or so for the movement, worth far more as a watch though. Polywatch will bring up the glass on it (some stingy folk will tell you autosol works well, but its not as good) polywatch works best if you use 9 micron paper on the glass first them polish, will make it look like new

Regards


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Are you sure that it is solid gold and not just plated? It will make a big difference to the value.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

they did do a solid cased one, if you can post a pic of the inside of the caseback would confirm


----------



## Falcon1991 (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.

I will try and get some photos of the inside of the case back next time I see my granddad.


----------

